# Dislocated Finger!!!



## jminn0311 (Sep 18, 2006)

Did this a week ago and still having pain trying to grip stuff. Finger only closes about 1/2 the way without pain. Anyone else ever did this? How long before you were back to functionality?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Dirty Bert (Jul 1, 2005)

*Pinkie*



jminn0311 said:


> Did this a week ago and still having pain trying to grip stuff. Finger only closes about 1/2 the way without pain. Anyone else ever did this? How long before you were back to functionality?
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


i did mine about a month ago. it is still swollen and a lil ugly looking but keep flexing and trying to bend that finger. i had to wait about 2-3 weeks, it was tough to ride with ther splint on but i hate to say this, it was worth the wait. here's a pic of my finger, it was taken, just after the ER cut my glove off. btw, did u ever get xrays to see if it's healing correctly?

~dirty bert


----------



## jminn0311 (Sep 18, 2006)

I did have X-rays because I thought I broke my wrist again. I pulled my finger into place right after it happened, there was no way I was waiting until the ER. That is a wicked picture.


----------



## ESE (Dec 23, 2005)

*This from 2 years ago*

It took 3 doctors and 4 X-rays to determine that the bump was caused by my finger trying so hard to heal that it built up a calcium deposit like it was trying to make new bone. Feels fine now, but this was the crash that dampened my technical skills (I play guitar and do not want this to happen to a left finger!). I was wearing a helmet cam at the time and have the video of the crash - it's pretty funny.


----------



## azdrawdy (Jul 22, 2004)

eemerson said:


> I was wearing a helmet cam at the time and have the video of the crash - it's pretty funny.


Okay, I have to ask...Have you posted the video?


----------



## ESE (Dec 23, 2005)

azdrawdy said:


> Okay, I have to ask...Have you posted the video?


No, I'm not sure I want everyone to see my shame. I rolled up to this section 3 times and floundered, then my brother comes along and rolls through like it was flat.:madmax: My next try sent me OTB and I hit hard enough to knock the camera off my helmet. Maybe we should have a "hall of shame" forum.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Yep, been there, done that...*

Coming up on the 6 week mark...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=225954&highlight=obi's+hurt

I feel your pain (whether figuratively or not). I'm a pro-wrench, and left handed, this really sucks. R.I.C.E. it as much as you can, and if you have medical do the p.t., it helps immensely.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

*Agree 100%*

P.T! You don't want to lose range of motion. As my physician said when I told him "It doesn't hurt, but I can't play guirtar." "Could you ever?" tssst! rim shot.


----------



## silk (Jun 23, 2004)

I managed to dislocate 3 fingers on my right hand on a nice fall down a rock face. The fingers went sideways and looked like 3 hockey sticks.

I did not even feel it when I hit the ground. I was laughing as I picked myself up off the trail and my riding group were like "dude look at your hand" I looked down and was like awww crap.

I popped them back right there on the trail and they took forever to heal. Almost 6 months before I felt 100%


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

*finger*

My wife endoed on porc rim trail on our honey moon and did in one of her ring finger so after she got her glove off she sat on a log and pulled it back in we taped it to the other fingerrs and fineshed the ride much slower I might add.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

dadat40 said:


> My wife endoed on porc rim trail on our honey moon and did in one of her ring finger so after she got her glove off she sat on a log and pulled it back in we taped it to the other fingerrs and fineshed the ride much slower I might add.


Thus the reason I now ride without my ring on. Luckily it was my middle finger that was seriously hurt, we got it off before the third finger began to swell. Would've been a bit of an expense to replace the ring, not to mention explaining why "..then they had to cut the ring off..."


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

Doooh!!! I dislocated my pinky a couple years ago. 10 months later it felt 100% but I now only have 95% range of motion.


----------



## jminn0311 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, its been a while now but starting to feel okay. The bills came in and I was surprised they totaled over 600.00 for an hour @ the ER, mostly waiting. Thank you blue cross/blue shield. I just had my acl done on 11-10 and have a whole other set of issues to deal with now.

Jeff


----------



## Rower_CPU (May 7, 2004)

Damn, BobRocket - that thing's nasty!

Here's my damage from back in December:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Took the photos myself on the way to the ER. 

Took 3 f'in painful tries to get it reset - it popped back out after the 2nd attempt. Then I got x-rays and found out there were 3 fractures in there, too. No wonder it hurt so bad!

I was in a full finger splint for three weeks, then a splint to straighten out the top knuckle for another 3. I'm starting some PT soon, but I've got about 80% range of motion back, but the tip still only goes to about a 40 degree angle. Luckily, it hasn't affected my riding too much at all.

Heal up, dudes!


----------



## shredder111 (Jul 8, 2005)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwww. This crap looks even worse than a broken wrist lol. I dont want this to happen. My stomach is still churning.


----------

